# Mud leech



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find some mud leeches or even give me and idea to how and what kind of places I need to be looking any pointers would be greatly appreciate


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Muddy fields away from any chemically treated fields. Look in drainage ditches that run through them. If you go to farmland where they spray it with pesticides then you wont have much luck. Always go at night and get yourself a good flashlight. After a rain is the best time. Leave the small ones to grow and just grab the medium to larger ones.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks does it have to be near a creek or river or just a muddy field or in general


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The fields that I find them in are not near a creek that I am aware of. There is a pond but I never find them around the pond- always in the fields.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info im gonna have to go out searching..


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

get yourself a metal can from coffe,put inside,chickin liver,or bludy meat,squise the open end of can to 1/2" opening,put that on string,and put that in pond over night,where is grass,check next day,lift quickly with string,do that few times,and move to deferent spot,it will tell you if there are leeches,
in early sumer if you have rain,and the water create pudel and stay there for 3 weeks,it will have leeches.


----------

